# Keystone Website



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey guys - Have you seen the redesigned Keystone Website??

Keystone Home

Outback

When did this change?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

WOW, I hadn't seen that........ very nice!


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Must of changed yesterday or today. I was on the site on Monday and it had not been changed then.

Paul


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I like that! I even sent them a "suggestion" about their Sydney line.









Mark


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

It had to have changed overnight last night. I was there yesterday and it was still the old format.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Looks good! Much easier to navigate!!!

I, too, sent a suggestion.....they need to talk to Doug about having a direct link to us!!! What better marketing could they get???? and what better resource could there be for a prospective buyer????


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

bradnbecca said:


> It had to have changed overnight last night. I was there yesterday and it was still the old format.


X2 -I looked at specs yesterday on the 'roo models. It was the old web page style then.

New style is easier on the eyes and they have the 2007 brochure available finally!

Map Guy


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Really nice. I'll guess Gilligan wasn't in charge of this project.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WOW! That really is beautiful!
Way to go Keystone!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks Great!
have you noticed some of the standard stuff has changed too!


----------



## Travelers (Apr 6, 2006)

It look nice - but I'm surprised that after all that work they still give the same wrong info. For both the new 26KBRS & old 28RSDS the streetside top upper and lower bunk measurements are still reversed. Must not be that important to them.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Travelers said:


> It look nice - but I'm surprised that after all that work they still give the same wrong info. For both the new 26KBRS & old 28RSDS the streetside top upper and lower bunk measurements are still reversed. Must not be that important to them.


Maybe the communication gap between their Engineers/Product Mgrs and their Marketers looks the same as it does at other companies ....


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

The content looks similar, but presented differently. I do not see links to previous model years though.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

They must have changed that overnight because I was just on there last night and it was the old way. I noticed a couple of changes to the Sydney's...they now list am/fm/DVD instead of am/fm/CD as well as outside speakers. I hope mine will have these changes since it isn't built yet. It also lists the diamond plate for TT's too.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Looks really nice!
I agree, they need to put a link to our website


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Pretty nicely laid out -- Obviously Gilligan does not work on their website -- yet


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice. And I agree about the link. I think this website has sold more Outbacks in the past year than any one dealership.

Dan


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

Nice,

"Front Diamond Plate Stoneguard" is a standard feature now?! Great!

Is it just me or are the Fern and Havana Decor colors the same.(listed under options)

I think dealer locator is easier now. Seems like before the only search was by zipcode. I never know the zipcodes of other areas. Now a search can be done by city.

Beth


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Now we just need to have some one respond to our 2008 requests! Yes I have been hounding the customer service contacts!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

They have a link at the bottom to send them suggestions....I suggest they just log on to this site and read real world problems and see the ways we've overcome them.

Tossing Doug a lot of cash to keep this site running would also be a great start.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Tossing Doug a lot of cash to keep this site running would also be a great start.


I would think that Doug would want to "avoid the appearance of a conflict of interest" as they say in modern politics.

Ed


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

The Eubies said:


> Nice,
> 
> "Front Diamond Plate Stoneguard" is a standard feature now?! Great!
> 
> ...


Yes, your correct. They have the samples of the interiors messed up. I have actual samples of the Fern interior and that is not it!


----------

